# Rec Tec or BGE?



## snakehead

Decisions, decisions, decisions...

I recently sold my home and moved into a new place.  I had to leave my XL BGE behind, so now I'm looking for a new setup.  I've used the heck out of my BGE, from smoking meats, grilling steaks (Cooking them at 600°+ for 2 mins per side, resting for 5) and even baking pizza.  I typically used my Egg 3+ times / week.

My good friend 

 tx smoker
 suggested I look into getting a Rec Tech instead of a replacement Egg.  I'm open to the idea, but I'd like to hear from others (without starting a war of course) who have used both to get their insights.  Any thoughts and help in making my decision would be greatly appreciated!  I'm looking to pull the trigger within the next couple of days.


----------



## jcam222

For me the choice is simple as I strongly prefer lump charcoal for grilling and smoking. A BGE or Primo Kamado would be my choice. That said if I were to buy a pellet rig  it would be either the Rec Tec or a Yoder


----------



## jlud

2 different animals....pellet grill like an outdoor set and forget oven...minimal work, cooking easier and less time.  I’m not sure if any pellet grill that hits 600 either, think most max at 500 ish.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

If you are used to the BGE I don't think you will be happy with a pellet rig. 2 different beasts in themselves. I think you would he happier getting a replacement egg especially using it as much as you did.


----------



## tx smoker

I guess a lot has to do with your lifestyle and how much time you have available to cook. Folks are turning out some world class food with the pellet grills but there's no beating an Egg (no pun intended). They are nothing short of amazing. The beauty of a pellet grill is that you can toss a piece of meat on it in the morning, program the grill with your phone, and come home to a great meal. If you have time available to manage the Egg, stick with that would be my suggestion. Now...the flip side is that Rec Tec has some packages available that include a sear box and a bunch of other goodies. Not sure how high the temp with the sear box goes but my understanding is that it's primarily for steaks. I've been doing a ton of research on the RT 700 Bull and have read nothing but rave reviews about it. That's what is pushing me toward going ahead and pulling the trigger on getting one. It's just hard to justify with all the other cookers I have but it being your only one, for now at least, I can certainly see your dilemma Gerald. Keep us posted on your decision.

Not helping much,
Robert


----------



## chopsaw

Sounds like you had the egg figured out .


----------



## retfr8flyr

I have both a Kamado Joe and a pellet grill and they are completely different flavor profiles. Before you make up your mind I would highly recommend finding one of your friends with a pellet grill and trying some food cooked on one. Some people like the cleaner flavor from a pellet grill and some don't. I like poultry from my Timberline 1300 but much prefer steaks and prime rib on my KJ. A pellet grill is pretty much set and forget but with your BGE experience you know that a Kamado grill is also easy to use, as far as temp control goes. If you decide on getting another Kamado type grill you should really check out the Kamado Joe lineup, they have some new advantages over the other brands.


----------



## tx smoker

retfr8flyr said:


> Before you make up your mind I would highly recommend finding one of your friends with a pellet grill and trying some food cooked on one.



Well Gerald...this is a good point. Ricky has a Camp Chef Woodwind with the sear box attachment and he loves it. Not sure how big a hurry you're in but I could reach out to him and see if he'd be willing to load his up and bring it here one weekend for you to play with. We can set it up right beside my Egg and you can play with both if you want....but you're already very familiar with the Egg so that may be pointless.

This may work,
Robert


----------



## sandyut

I would be one of the rave reviewers of the Rec Tec Bull.  for the reasons listed above, set it and forget it.  wifi controller with temp alarms on the probes = killer.  I have done low and slow, hot and fast.  Made pizza at 450.  wings - smokem low then sear them hot for crispy skin.   favor profile will be different than you are used to - but so easy and versatile.


----------



## tx smoker

sandyut said:


> I would be one of the rave reviewers of the Rec Tec Bull.  for the reasons listed above, set it and forget it.  wifi controller with temp alarms on the probes = killer.  I have done low and slow, hot and fast.  Made pizza at 450.  wings - smokem low then sear them hot for crispy skin.   favor profile will be different than you are used to - but so easy and versatile.



I really wish you had not written this  I've been on the fence for months whether or not to buy one. When I got the Santa Maria a few months ago it was a toss up between that and the RT 700. I decided on the SM though after reading so many amazing threads here. Well, Tracy gave me the green light a couple weeks ago to buy the RT 700 and I'm just having a fight with myself whether or not to pull the trigger. The only thing it offers that I don't already have is the very accurate time and temp controls. I however am very fortunate to have time available to man a pit or other cooker and honestly don't have a need for the controls the RT offers....but I still want one   In my estimation the controller kinda takes away from some of the artistry of making great food, managing the fire, and keeping track of the time. For a lot of folks though, though the set-it-and-forget-it aspect would be a Godsend if they have a different lifestyle and don't have the time that I have. If it was a $500 cooker, it'd be here already. The package I'm looking at will knock a big hole in $2K and that's a big pill to swallow for something I'm having a hard time justifying. Oh well....I know I'll most likely get one at some point regardless of the justification.

Out of all the reading I've done though, there has been no mention of how long a load of pellets will last. I know that it'll somewhat depend on the chosen level of smoke you set it to run at but I'm at a total loss on this. Now...when we did the Cen Tex Que and Brew event, I loaded up the Egg with lump charcoal and hickory chunks, did an all-night cook, then the next day did 3 racks of ribs. The Egg ran basically 24 hours non-stop and there's still fuel left for another cookout. That's pretty impressive to me.

Still on the fence,
Robert


----------



## snakehead

tx smoker said:


> I really wish you had not written this  I've been on the fence for months whether or not to buy one. When I got the Santa Maria a few months ago it was a toss up between that and the RT 700. I decided on the SM though after reading so many amazing threads here. Well, Tracy gave me the green light a couple weeks ago to buy the RT 700 and I'm just having a fight with myself whether or not to pull the trigger. The only thing it offers that I don't already have is the very accurate time and temp controls. I however am very fortunate to have time available to man a pit or other cooker and honestly don't have a need for the controls the RT offers....but I still want one   In my estimation the controller kinda takes away from some of the artistry of making great food, managing the fire, and keeping track of the time. For a lot of folks though, though the set-it-and-forget-it aspect would be a Godsend if they have a different lifestyle and don't have the time that I have. If it was a $500 cooker, it'd be here already. The package I'm looking at will knock a big hole in $2K and that's a big pill to swallow for something I'm having a hard time justifying. Oh well....I know I'll most likely get one at some point regardless of the justification.
> 
> Out of all the reading I've done though, there has been no mention of how long a load of pellets will last. I know that it'll somewhat depend on the chosen level of smoke you set it to run at but I'm at a total loss on this. Now...when we did the Cen Tex Que and Brew event, I loaded up the Egg with lump charcoal and hickory chunks, did an all-night cook, then the next day did 3 racks of ribs. The Egg ran basically 24 hours non-stop and there's still fuel left for another cookout. That's pretty impressive to me.
> 
> Still on the fence,
> Robert



I've been doing a fair share of research on this, and my understanding that a full hopper of pellets will last quite a while (24+ hours).  I received this as a response from another forum:

 I have been using BGE's since 2005, my son since 2008 . He bought a Bull in March and I bought a Stampede in September based upon his recommendation.
Glad I have both. The RecTec is a set it and forget it regarding temperature control. BGE must be watched and baby sat.
Not sure in searing on RedTec yet. I have heard it does well. I bought the searing plates but have not used yet. Hoping to do steaks with them tonight
No problem with searing on BGE'S.
If I had to pick just one, it would be a RecTec, no question.

So, I'm ordering my Rec Tec today with the Silver package.  As 

 tx smoker
 said, it's going to put a pretty large whole into a $2k budget! :)


----------



## sandyut

I read the RT 700 should consume one LB per hour (pretty sure).  Unless its super cold out.  I bought a package with 200 Lbs of pellets and I just finished the last bag - took 11 months.  I cooked almost every weekend over the summer and numerous winter cooks with the cold weather blanket.  when it 10 degrees out - she eats more pellets.  Summertime  - seems like they last forever. 

the front shelf is a must have.  in TX you may not need the blanket.  haha.

their customer service is the best I have ever experienced.  nothing broke, just questions and whatnot.  

Anyone who has read my reviews before knows - I would recommend Rec Tec without hesitation.  it was not an easy decision, but one that feels real good after a year of flawless use.


----------



## sandyut

DAMN!  the Silver package is killer!  better than what i got last year for the same coin.  it now includes the interior shelf - which I have since purchased.

their rubs are pretty good too...


----------



## tx smoker

snakehead said:


> So, I'm ordering my Rec Tec today with the Silver package. As
> 
> tx smoker
> said, it's going to put a pretty large whole into a $2k budget! :)



Dammit Gerald, now I just have to order one. That way when you come over to play and help with the cooking duties you'll have two to play with that you're familiar with. One thing though....sausage gravy must be made on the Egg  That stuff was fantastic!! Did they give you an ETA for delivery?

Heading to the Rec Tec site,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

P.S. That;'s also the same package I was looking at 

Silver is good,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

sandyut said:


> their customer service is the best I have ever experienced. nothing broke, just questions and whatnot.



I have heard this and that's a big part of what's pushing me toward pulling the trigger. It sucks to drop a ton of cash on something then get abandoned by the company you bought it from.

Robert


----------



## sandyut

I have emailed them at night and they are calling me in the morning to discuss.  Full of good info, they know their product and go above and beyond.

you guys live where its hot - you may want to read this thread on adjusting the auger minimum feed rate.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

tx smoker said:


> Dammit Gerald, now I just have to order one. That way when you come over to play and help with the cooking duties you'll have two to play with that you're familiar with. One thing though....sausage gravy must be made on the Egg  That stuff was fantastic!! Did they give you an ETA for delivery?
> 
> Heading to the Rec Tec site,
> Robert



You are going to run out of room on your porch Robert!


----------



## tx smoker

SmokinVOLfan said:


> You are going to run out of room on your porch Robert!



Nah....I've been in the construction industry all my life. I'll just make the patio bigger, as if 1000 square feet isn't enough  Worst case, we have 3 lots all combined into 3 3/4 acres and the house is right in the middle. I'll just build a party shack to the right of the house and put in a walkway to the pool. Simple stuff. I already have the plans drawn up and the engineering done. Just need to convince Tracy that we need to drop half of our retirement on a party shack. That may be a bit difficult.

Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

tx smoker said:


> Nah....I've been in the construction industry all my life. I'll just make the patio bigger, as if 1000 square feet isn't enough  Worst case, we have 3 lots all combined into 3 3/4 acres and the house is right in the middle. I'll just build a party shack to the right of the house and put in a walkway to the pool. Simple stuff. I already have the plans drawn up and the engineering done. Just need to convince Tracy that we need to drop half of our retirement on a party shack. That may be a bit difficult.
> 
> Robert



Might just have to justify a trip to Texas if you had a party shack


----------



## tx smoker

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Might just have to justify a trip to Texas if you had a party shack



Well, truth be told, the entire house is a party shack. I designed it specifically for entertaining. Gerald has been here many times and can attest to that. So....sounds like you need to bring your happy a$$ to Texas 

Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

tx smoker said:


> P.S. That;'s also the same package I was looking at
> 
> Silver is good,
> Robert




That competition cart looks pretty awesome...


----------



## snakehead

tx smoker said:


> Dammit Gerald, now I just have to order one. That way when you come over to play and help with the cooking duties you'll have two to play with that you're familiar with. One thing though....sausage gravy must be made on the Egg  That stuff was fantastic!! Did they give you an ETA for delivery?
> 
> Heading to the Rec Tec site,
> Robert



No ETA yet...


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

snakehead said:


> No ETA yet...



Watchin' and Waitin'


----------



## tx smoker

Smokin' in AZ said:


> That competition cart looks pretty awesome...



Yes it does but I really don't need it and the rest of the stuff that comes with the gold package isn't worth the additional $400 or so. Believe me, I crunched all the packages to determine which one is the most viable.

Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

tx smoker said:


> Yes it does but I really don't need it and the rest of the stuff that comes with the gold package isn't worth the additional $400 or so. Believe me, I crunched all the packages to determine which one is the most viable.
> 
> Robert




You can buy it as a single item....


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Well, I just did it.

Placed an order for the RT-340 

I selected the "Tailgater" version because it will be easier for me to get it into the truck and take it up to the mountains for summertime smoking rather than buy 2 smokers.  Also If and when I do get a bigger smoker for one or both houses I can move the 340 to the camper and replace the Weber Q. Anyway that is my logic.

I also took advantage of the sale on Lumber Jack pellets at Dick's and ordered 120 lbs of various types.

Spoke to Rec Tec and the grill should ship today or possibly tomorrow at the latest.....so bring on the briskets baby!

John


----------



## sawhorseray

Congrats on pulling the trigger John, can't wait to see some cookin' going on! RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Thanks Ray!

I will host you for a lunch when I get those briskets down....looking forward to the homemade sausages tomorrow, see you then!

John


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Well, I just did it.
> 
> Placed an order for the RT-340
> 
> I selected the "Tailgater" version because it will be easier for me to get it into the truck and take it up to the mountains for summertime smoking rather than buy 2 smokers.  Also If and when I do get a bigger smoker for one or both houses I can move the 340 to the camper and replace the Weber Q. Anyway that is my logic.
> 
> I also took advantage of the sale on Lumber Jack pellets at Dick's and ordered 120 lbs of various types.
> 
> Spoke to Rec Tec and the grill should ship today or possibly tomorrow at the latest.....so bring on the briskets baby!
> 
> John



Congratulations.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Congratulations.



Thanks for the like and comments Second hand...

John


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Thanks for the like and comments Second hand...
> 
> John



You're welcome.

I can hardly wait to see the first cook on your new 340.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

SecondHandSmoker said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I can hardly wait to see the first cook on your new 340.



Me either....looks like I won't get much sleep until it arrives.

John


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Me either....looks like I won't get much sleep until it arrives.
> 
> John




Like a kid on Christmas!


----------



## Winterrider

Any Stampede owners talk to Rec Tec, is there a winter cover in their future ?  I know the Bull has one available. That is my only hold back at this time. I don't really need the bigger 700. Just end up burning more pellets to heat up additional room. The stack compared to the vents is another ? mark with me.
Better ? Worse?
May need to call and chat with someone.
Would like to add to the arsenal that I could get above 300° at times


----------



## Carvendive

Winterrider said:


> Any Stampede owners talk to Rec Tec, is there a winter cover in their future ?  I know the Bull has one available. That is my only hold back at this time. I don't really need the bigger 700. Just end up burning more pellets to heat up additional room. The stack compared to the vents is another ? mark with me.
> Better ? Worse?
> May need to call and chat with someone.
> Would like to add to the arsenal that I could get above 300° at times


Stampede owner here. Haven't heard anything about a cover but I'm going to call and rattle the cage. 

Re vents... I got the vent tubes (the little horizontal chimneys). I like them for keeping rain and snow out when doing long smokes. I've had no problems with them and I'm glad to have them.

I also have 3 grillgrates for searing. They say that because of the design that the surface of the rails run about 150°F hotter than the GT.  All I can say is I get GREAT searing on my steaks. Again, I would not hesitate if I had to replace them.

ONE THING... when you get them, bring them up to temp and aggressively rub an onion on them. Makes them totally non stick.

My Stampede. FOR ME it's the best grill/smoker I could have hoped for. No learning curve. No trial and error. The PID controller is fantastic. The stainless steel construction is to tight tolerances and all the seams are sealed.  If someone stole it I would not need to re-research smokers, I'd just by the Stampede again.

Edit. I can confirm the 1# of pellets per hour around 70°F ambient.  I did a brisket at 40° and really didn't notice much if an increase.  This winter I'll have a better idea of what to expect at teens to zero.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Like a kid on Christmas!




Well Christmas arrived a bit early....got the grill and it is burning in as we speak.


----------



## Carvendive

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Well Christmas arrived a bit early....got the grill and it is burning in as we speak.
> 
> View attachment 411407


I'm sure you'll love it! Did you get the Grillgrates for searing? 
Another accessory I love is a silicone cooking mat. Works great for small things - veggies, pig shots, cheese... Amazin' has one that covers the whole grill surface on my Stampede. I also use the Amazin' tray for cold smoking inside the Stampede (with the Stampede turned off).


----------



## sandyut

Congrats!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Carvendive said:


> I'm sure you'll love it! Did you get the Grillgrates for searing?
> Another accessory I love is a silicone cooking mat. Works great for small things - veggies, pig shots, cheese... Amazin' has one that covers the whole grill surface on my Stampede. I also use the Amazin' tray for cold smoking inside the Stampede (with the Stampede turned off).



Not yet but I might. I have a Weber Genesis that I has a sear burner that I could use in a pinch. But I am considering an Amazin tray or tube for adding extra smoke or cold smoking cheese.

First I need to put a Lavalock gasket on the lid as it leaks pretty bad.

I plan on doing a couple of spatchcock chickens today to break it in.  

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

sandyut said:


> Congrats!




Thanks Sandyut! Appreciate it.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Well Christmas arrived a bit early....got the grill and it is burning in as we speak.




Congrats!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Thank You Secondhandsmoker, Much Appreciated!


----------



## sawhorseray

Congratulations John, the long wait is over! Should be a wonderful day for smoking here in our area, enjoy every moment. RAY


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Thank You Secondhandsmoker, Much Appreciated!



What are you going to cook for the maiden voyage?


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

sawhorseray said:


> Congratulations John, the long wait is over! Should be a wonderful day for smoking here in our area, enjoy every moment. RAY



Thanks Ray!

And you are right it's looking like a great day to smoke.

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

SecondHandSmoker said:


> What are you going to cook for the maiden voyage?



I have plans to do 2 spatchcock chickens...one with  Jeff's regular rub  and the other with his Texas rub just to do a comparison.

I will document it in a new thread, so stay tuned.

John


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

Smokin' in AZ said:


> I have plans to do 2 spatchcock chickens...one with with Jeff's regular rub  and the other with his Texas rub just to do a comparison.
> 
> I will document it in a new thread, so stay tuned.
> 
> John



I'll be watching.


----------



## Carvendive

Smokin' in AZ said:


> First I need to put a Lavalock gasket on the lid as it leaks pretty bad.
> i


You got me thinking about doing the same so I emailed RecTec and just got a reply back... 

"So the grill is meant to breathe, adding things like seals to the lid can create a lot of pressure in the barrel and you could see smoking from your hopper and in the worst case, a burn back. Some people have done it and the benefits in my opinion really don’t warrant the risk. "

Be carefully of that burnback if you do add the seal. I'd make sure it's away from the house.


----------



## Carvendive

PS, asked about winter cover for Stampede and they've talked about it but still nothing in the works.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Carvendive said:


> You got me thinking about doing the same so I emailed RecTec and just got a reply back...
> 
> "So the grill is meant to breathe, adding things like seals to the lid can create a lot of pressure in the barrel and you could see smoking from your hopper and in the worst case, a burn back. Some people have done it and the benefits in my opinion really don’t warrant the risk. "
> 
> Be carefully of that burnback if you do add the seal. I'd make sure it's away from the house.




Interesting, I know someone who just bought an RT700 and added a seal to his when he first got it and has done quite a few cooks with it. It still has plenty of air circulation through the two vents at the top and the outlet for the grease to the pail, so I am not overly concerned. I did just order the seal so I don't have to install it just yet (it cost less than $20) as it will not be here until next week, and I am doing a cook today and sunday, so will see.

Thanks for the heads up though.

John


----------



## sandyut

there was another thread about sealing the lid.  Rec Tec is consistent in not recommending this be done and the performance should be just fine unsealed.

RE: cold cover - I use one on my RT700.  works great!


----------

